# Evotech chip. who?



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

My S4 has an evotech chip installed by Dyno-Comp in Scottsdale,AZ.
Is that good or lame I haven't herd of them?
They said it is good for 300hp.








Would rather go revo any suggestsions?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Evotech chip. who? (T-Bag)*

i would dyno it and see what it does? it may not be so bad. the big names are not the only people WHO THINK they know how to make a chip


----------

